# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 12/20/2006



## Greg (Nov 29, 2006)

I should be there.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't make this night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

99% sure I will be there.


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2006)

Still up in the air about tonight, but I'll be there next week.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2006)

No need to be up in the air.  They are closed until Friday night...

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/


			
				skisundown.com said:
			
		

> We are closed until 3pm on Fri., Dec. 15.
> Updated operating hours are:
> Fri., Dec. 15 3pm-10pm;
> Sat., Dec. 16 8am-10pm;
> Sun., Dec. 17 8am-10pm


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2006)

bvibert said:


> No need to be up in the air.  They are closed until Friday night...
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/



Well, that's that...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2006)

bvibert said:


> No need to be up in the air. They are closed until Friday night...
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/


 

:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:     

I was not expecting that to happen, but the cover at the bottom of Exhibition was getting really thin last night.


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> I was not expecting that to happen, but the cover at the bottom of Exhibition was getting really thin last night.



I was amazed they were able to cover that base area with as much snow as they did. The coverage overall was impressive - several feet in spots. They made a lot of snow with a pretty small and inconsistent snowmaking window. I can't wait to see what they can do once it stays below freezing for a few days in a row.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2006)

I wonder what the skiing would be like if Sundown was open tonight as there are some pockets of thick fog around and it is rediculously warm outside (53F) right now.

I am going to closing on friday, but I plan to meet up for the 20th. We should be able to ski on some fresh manmade pow by then.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 17, 2006)

Any idea how the mountain is holding up for the get together ?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Any idea how the mountain is holding up for the get together ?



They're closed tonight through Tuesday.  The last I heard was that they are planning on being able to blow snow starting Tuesday night through the foreseeable future.  Hopefully the weather will cooperate and they'll be able to freshen things up for our Wednesday night gathering...


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2006)

Still planning on it.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2006)

Hopefully they can resurface Tuesday night. Forecast looks good for that:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=New+Hartford&state=CT&site=ALY


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 18, 2006)

With how things look up north, I am amazed that sundown can even be open. Shows you how good they really are at what they do.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 18, 2006)

I am going to have to wait for Jan to make a wed night.:sad:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2006)

Bummer Dave.  I really hope that Jan treats us better than Dec!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2006)

7:30 pm at the sun deck?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2006)

I plan on being there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2006)

Greg said:


> 7:30 pm at the sun deck?



See you then.  I will be there for the 6 pm start of night skiing.  I can get a solid warm up in before meeting up with you guys.


----------



## skijay (Dec 18, 2006)

I am planning on going.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

skijay said:


> I am planning on going.



Nice Tim! See you then.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2006)

are they still planning on re-opening?  website isnt updated.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

2knees said:


> are they still planning on re-opening?  website isnt updated.



I just called the snow phone and it said they are closed Monday and Tuesday of this week, but did not commit to a Wednesday re-opening. It said snowmaking should resume "mid-week" and to check back then. It's supposed to get down to 20 degrees tonight so if it gets cold early enough this evening, they should be able to resurface sufficiently tonight. I really hope they reopen tomorrow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2006)

Greg said:


> I just called the snow phone and it said they are closed Monday and Tuesday of this week, but did not commit to a Wednesday re-opening. It said snowmaking should resume "mid-week" and to check back then. It's supposed to get down to 20 degrees tonight so if it gets cold early enough this evening, they should be able to resurface sufficiently tonight. I really hope they reopen tomorrow.



I hope so to.  I'm having the guys at my shop do a rush job on giving me a little more space in the toe box of my left boot.  The boots should be ready by 4 pm and then its off to Sundown.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

They're not really good about updating the website.  

They should definitely be able to blow a good amount of snow tonight.  I'm sure they'll open tomorrow if that's the case.  I think the management is pretty eager to open up again...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just pulled this off their stie - "Snowmaking resumes tonight! Anticipate reopening with 6 trails on Thurs., Dec. 21."  Say it aint so!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just called Mohawk for a goof.  They will have 5 trails open tomorrow (Nutmeg, Rim Rock > Arrow Head and Wildwood > Lift Line)......


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I just pulled this off their stie - "Snowmaking resumes tonight! Anticipate reopening with 6 trails on Thurs., Dec. 21."  Say it aint so!



*CRAP* :angry:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2006)

bvibert said:


> *CRAP* :angry:



I tried calling too.  Nobody answered.... :-(


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

The snow phone hasn't been updated either.  I think that the Welcome Center probably closes at 5 on days that they're not open...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2006)

bvibert said:


> The snow phone hasn't been updated either.  I think that the Welcome Center probably closes at 5 on days that they're not open...



Good point about the 5 pm close.  If Mohawk is open tomorrow I don't see why Sundown would hold back.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

The snow phone has been updating to say that they plan on opening on Thursday too...  

I'll be there Thursday if anyone wants to head over...  I might be working though...


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

Bummer! We just dipped below freezing so maybe there is hope, but I don't think they'd post Thursday on their site if there was any chance of them opening tomorrow. Fingers crossed though. $18 for Mohawk tomorrow night. I'm sort of considering it....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

Greg said:


> Bummer! We just dipped below freezing so maybe there is hope, but I don't think they'd post Thursday on their site if there was any chance of them opening tomorrow. Fingers crossed though. $18 for Mohawk tomorrow night. I'm sort of considering it....



Hmmm... Two ways down off of one chair...  Maybe that isn't so bad...  I haven't been to Mohawk in a while...  Dammit, now you got me thinking about it too!  $18 won't break the bank at least...


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

Just talked to Stacey in the Welcome Center. Definitely not opening today.  They are continuing to pound the mountain though...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Still considering Mohawk???


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Still considering Mohawk???



I'm very interested.  The wife already OKed me to ski tonight so I don't want to miss an opportunity.  18 bucks isn't bad either...


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Still considering Mohawk???





Grassi21 said:


> I'd consider it if one or both of you are going.  18 bucks isn't bad.



I'm really torn. It's really only one run down with a variation on part of Arrowhead at the top.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> I'm really torn. It's really only one run down with a variation on part of Arrowhead at the top.



Looks like two ways down to me... Wildwood to Liftline and Rimrock to Arrowhead...


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Looks like two ways down to me... Wildwood to Liftline and Rimrock to Arrowhead...



Oh....you're right. I didn't realize Arrowhead went all the way down. Luckily, Wildwood is open as it's the best trail there; really the only one with some pitch, if only at the top. Still torn.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm seriously considering it.  As Grassi pointed out, it's already a scheduled night out anyway...

I'll bet it's not very crowded...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2006)

That's it, I'm a definite.  The guys at my shop are doing a rush job on getting me some more room in my toe box, I need to log some miles, and 18 bucks to ski from 5 pm - 10pm is a great deal.  I'm hoping to be on the road by 3:30.  I need to make a quick stop to grab the boot that is being worked on.  I should be geared up and in a lift line no later than 5:30.  

I hope to see you guys there.  If not I will toss together a little TR sans pictures.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going to pass and finish Christmas shopping tonight. uke: I'll sit tight and wait for Sundown to reopen. I'll likely try to get a night in before Christmas and will be there next Wednesday (actually might take a run or two in the mornings next week depending on how my daughter does in the Puffins program). I hope they set those moguls up soon.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> I'm going to pass and finish Christmas shopping tonight. uke: I'll sit tight and wait for Sundown to reopen. I'll likely try to get a night in before Christmas and will be there next Wednesday (actually might take a run or two in the mornings next week depending on how my daughter does in the Puffins program). I hope they set those moguls up soon.



Shopping over SKIING?!?!?!? :blink: uke:  That's weak man, real weak....


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Shopping over SKIING?!?!?!? :blink: uke:  That's weak man, real weak....



 Gotta keep the wifey happy so I still get her blessing to go skiing. There's a method to my madness...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Shopping over SKIING?!?!?!? :blink: uke:  That's weak man, real weak....




Greg must be wearing his







look at me barking.  i cant even sack up and tell my wife when i am going skiing.  lol.

the things we do to ski.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2006)

2knees said:


> Greg must be wearing his
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now those are 2 nice looking knees in that shot.... what a minute...  who is that in the pic?  ;-)

Mohawk blew some snow last night.  The person I spoke with over there said people were pleasantly surprised by the conditions last night.  With the resurfacing things might be decent tonight.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

My legs don't look that good... :blink:

B - doing a little night session videotaping?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> My legs don't look that good... :blink:
> 
> B - doing a little night session videotaping?



Could happen...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry, but I am out for tonight if Sundown is closed as Mohawk is a bit too far to go with my son and have him home at a reasonable time.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

No bvibert or Grassi online tonight. I bet they're turning them at Mohawk...

BTW, Christmas shopping is done and I'm gonna get out for some turns tomorrow!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Yup, I was there with Grassi for a bit.  I didn't end up getting there till almost 8 though...

I'll do a little TR tomorrow.  Didn't get much video, just test shot from the chair... 

Assuming you're heading to Sundown Greg, I'll see you there if so.  I'm scheduled to work, there's a pretty good chance they won't need me in which case I'll be on the hill...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> BTW, Christmas shopping is done and I'm gonna get out for some turns tomorrow!



What did you get me


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2006)

a cold nor' easter.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Assuming you're heading to Sundown Greg, I'll see you there if so.  I'm scheduled to work, there's a pretty good chance they won't need me in which case I'll be on the hill...



Judging by the fact that you haven't been online all day today I'm guessing you meant during the day and not at night like I though.  Hope you had a good day!


----------

